# Anyone have a double rex (patchwork hairless)?



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

I've recently gotten a little curious about double rexes since I've found out that my breeder that I'm planning on adopting from has some (and apparently not too many people want them :-\ ). I was playing with the thought of adopting one but first I wanted to find out a bit more about them. How similar are they to hairless rats in needs? Do they require special care? Does anyone here have any? I'd love to see some pictures!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

FTI Double rex is a bit different than a Patchwork Hairless. Patchworks hair falls out and grows back in ever changing patterns whereas double rex stay more or less the same week by week.

Double rex rats can come in a variety of coats as well. They can have a light short covering of hair over their entire body, or they could lose most of it (except a bit on feet, head/nose, etc) and be what I call "nakies".

They seem to have a higher metabolism because of the lack of hair, and are much warmer than furred rats, they have more issues with scratches and small wounds since the hair is not there to protect them. They also often have more eye issues, skin issues like cysts, etc.

I have a wee double rex rescue here right now, and am waiting to see if she stays "furred" or if she loses it on her baby molt.

Yet another snakebait.  We are also on preggy watch because the store owners were sure she was a male (they look a bit different than a regular furred rat because the fur isn;'t there to hide things) and they stuck her in with a adult male rat at 3 weeks of age FOR 3 weeks 

Meet Lilith

















Before this I had 2 nakies who came to me at 26 months of age and lived until 3 years old! Although Bella lost her eye and ended up with tumors.
Bella had short whiskers and no body fur whatsoever...she really did look like a genetic hairless rat, but her sister Lisbet was a typical nakie double rex.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

what does a hairless rat feel like?
is it compleatly smooth 
or does it have some hair on its body.
i'm curious, i've never felt one before


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

A hairless rat is very smooth, kind of like the underside of your arm where there is no hair, only warmer 

I have the same question about double rexes with some fuzz, and rexes.. are they soft or coarse feeling? They look soft, but I could also imagine their fur might be coarse like a terrier.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

aquaseafoam said:


> A hairless rat is very smooth, kind of like the underside of your arm where there is no hair, only warmer
> 
> I have the same question about double rexes with some fuzz, and rexes.. are they soft or coarse feeling? They look soft, but I could also imagine their fur might be coarse like a terrier.


nakies are very smooth, can almost feel sticky under your fingers because the skin is soo thin and when you stroke over them you can drag it with you a bit. it takes a little getting used to 

double rexes with the thin coat are soft in my opinion.

rexes, good curly ones are courser and can feel pretty rough, but if you get a velveteen they are usually very soft and plushy. The breeders and genetic experts are now insisting that rex and velveteen (used to be considered a poor rex due to little curl or even wave in the fur) are actually completely different.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

i thihk i'd be a bit freaked out by them if i felt one i think


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's my double rex, Nosferatu










Expect to see plenty of scratches! That was the part that surprised me the most. Most of his bad scabs are gone now, but he still gets plenty of little surface scratches.


----------



## nikki_malicious (Jun 24, 2009)

Corpseflower said:


> Here's my double rex, Nosferatu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah my hairless, chunk, always has scratches on him. the poor guy. one day he and my blue, jellybean, were fighting. i put ***** in quarantine that night because he was so cut up and i didnt want any infected scratches. it looked like he had red cross-hatching on his tummy from them fighting. theyre fine now, jelly bean is just the dominant male in their pack. but i think chunk is the most adorable thing ever. hes super cool too. hes has really big ears and honestly, theyre not that creepy to feel. it is just like the underside of your arm. really soft. it might be weird, but some times when i give him kisses ill pinch his extra skin on his back in my lips a little. just little love nips. hes a little snuggler


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a double rex/patchwork (she hasnt quite decided which one she is yet lol) Ive only had her a week, when i got her, she had some scabs on her side, I have treated her with revolution, and now I am treating her with some ungvita cream to help heal them up  What lilspaz68 said about them being warm is so true! I love holding Ethel because she is so nice and warm


----------



## Novemberwolf (Oct 21, 2021)

aquaseafoam said:


> A hairless rat is very smooth, kind of like the underside of your arm where there is no hair, only warmer
> 
> I have the same question about double rexes with some fuzz, and rexes.. are they soft or coarse feeling? They look soft, but I could also imagine their fur might be coarse like a terrier.


I have two double rexes, one is "normal" one is slightly patchwork and both are very soft, softer than normal rats, their fur is almost downy feeling.


----------

